# Highspeed Video



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Jörg's highspeed shots of slingshots in action. I know he's a video specialist, but I presume he's using a Casio Exlim.

I want to do some high speed analysis of slingshots in action with a view to making improvements in my slingshots and technique. I'd be looking at:


Shot acceleration
How different parts of the band contract
Fork clearance and flip motion
Pouch action and improvements
Transition from traction to stable flight
I just can't do this without high speed photography.

I have some questions for anyone in the know.


Is there a particular model (EX-FH100 EX-FC100, EX-FS10, etc.) that's best? I will only use the camera for high speed video?
Do they have any special lighting requirements?
Is the video formatting or editing hard, does it require any special software and what format is it?
Thanks!

Dan


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, I use the Casio EX F1 Pro, you can get it for about 850 dollars now.

It is the fastest one on the market (in the under 1k price range).

1200 frames per second, or 20 times faster than real time.

Hi Speed Cams always need more light, because of the short shutter time. Bright sunlight works best, indoor stuff needs great lamps.

Affordable hi speed cams have a trade off between frame rate and resolution. At 1200 fps, the Casio already is pretty low res.

The clips it records are .mov files, in most cases you have to install a codec pack for your PC to read them. The editing system sees the clips as regular video, and plays them back in slow motion.

Professional grade Hi Speed Cams cost a thousand dollars a day! Plus you need a trained operator.

Good luck

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Jörg!

I gather the compact models are a lot cheaper; about 1/3 the price. In the end I'll probably end up settling for whichever high speed Exilim I come across at a deep second hand markdown. I have an embarrassing amount of photo gear, more cameras and lenses than slingshots by manyfold. That's why my wife is supportive of slingshots; it's a lot cheaper than photography and leaves no time for a mistress. I'll do all my shooting at night, but I have installed and built lots and lots of video light in the workshop if I don't mind mixing colour temperatures. I have some 1kW of positionable incandescent and two 2 bar barn door fluorescent lights and 18 fluorescent tubes on the ceiling.

I'm not too worried about resolution either. I won't be publishing them, I just want to see and measure how things are working in real time.

The info about the .MOV files is really good news. It means I can easily find software that will let me step through frame by frame. I am heartily fed up with .3GP and AVCHD Lite, etc.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Or get one that the shutter will stay open with and use a strob light to freeze the action. -- Tex


----------

